# Woo! Went collecting plants again. ID please :)



## AteItOffTheFloor (Oct 8, 2014)

I went collecting in a slow moving peat stream that slithered through an oil plantation. There's loads of them over here, and the best way to get aquatic plants and fish.

Unfortunately, only caught three spot gouramis, which I'm not interested in. I stepped on them to crush their skulls before focusing instead on the flora 

This is where I went. It was a lot longer. Sorry, but this is the only habitat photo I caught. After that my hands were too wet to hold my phone.


















I saw a LOT of plant species, but I was too lazy to collect too much. I did find some nice species, though.










Pretty sure I got a type of limnophilia, but that can wait.

For now, I would just like an ID on one species.

Is this an aponogeton of some sort? I was super excited when I saw it.


























It was growing in the water, and there were many sizes. I helped myself to a few.


----------



## aquariumlover10 (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks for the pics 
I think that plant is a type of sword or a crypt, aponogetons grow from bulbs, though the lastt pic it does look like some bulbs.
I'm wondering why there was three spot gouramis their?????


----------



## AteItOffTheFloor (Oct 8, 2014)

Swords aren't native here, nor do I think they're popular enough to be introduced to the wild.

As for crypts, could be, but it doesn;t really look like a crypt. I'm sure you agree that the leaf shape looks apnogeton-esque 

But the bulbs are a very valid point. Now I'm slightly mystified. 

In malaysia, rainforests are routinely cleard to make way for oil palms. So, the rivers and streams in them are more than likely to have been there for a LONG time. People regularly come to these places to fish.

This is only a small section of the stream. It goes on for much longer. I followed it for about 60 meters, but it went on further. There was this place where the water was about 3' deep and full of lilies. I was tempted to take a baby but then where would I have put it? 

No more habitat pics as my hands were covered in mud about 5 minutes after arriving.


----------



## aquariumlover10 (Oct 15, 2014)

Ok, yeah I dont think someone would.
Yeah but the bulb just doesn't match and some doent have them.
Are the leaves hard? Or can you bend them?


----------



## AteItOffTheFloor (Oct 8, 2014)

Leaves are super bendy.

However, I was just told that its just baby limnocharis flava, a plant as common as they come here.

Such dissapointment.


----------



## aquariumlover10 (Oct 15, 2014)

Ok, well at least you got some free plants 
What others did you get?


----------



## AteItOffTheFloor (Oct 8, 2014)

Some watersprite with giant leaves, 

What I THINK is a limnophila sp. 

And some plants that were growing in the water I just grabbed chunks of. Left the hygrophila alone though.


----------



## aquariumlover10 (Oct 15, 2014)

Sounds cool, we always appreciate pics(hint hint)
Hopefully they all grow well in the tank


----------



## AteItOffTheFloor (Oct 8, 2014)

The suspected limnophila. It was growing submerged in about 3' of water. I'll post better pics tomorrow. Its night time here


----------



## aquariumlover10 (Oct 15, 2014)

Looks cool, wow, its 09:30 here


----------



## AteItOffTheFloor (Oct 8, 2014)

9:47 here, only its in the PM. 

Luckily, I've got insomnia and a packet of sweets.


----------



## aquariumlover10 (Oct 15, 2014)

Haha, yeah.
Did you see any other fish their? So your in malaysian, do you ever try and get north american fish?


----------



## AteItOffTheFloor (Oct 8, 2014)

Some of your fish are truly beautiful, but if I wanted to keep them I'd probably need a chiller. And those things are expensive.

So I mainly stick to just tropical fishes. And laugh in a mean way when I see your tanks with heaters in them.


----------



## AteItOffTheFloor (Oct 8, 2014)

Hang on, texas cichlids are North American ain't they? So I guess I have kept one of your native fishes, but nowt beyond that.


----------



## aquariumlover10 (Oct 15, 2014)

Haha, not florida fishes  you could have swamp darters, bluefish and banded killifsih, mosquitofish, shepshead minnows, mud minnows, brook silversides, all just without a heater, they are sub tropical, but I would try putting in a cooler area.
Yup, they are full tropical so most think they aren't.
Oh and I'm in south florida  I don't use heaters either.


----------



## AteItOffTheFloor (Oct 8, 2014)

I'd love to try some darters. Because they're subtropical they'd probably do well with our native rhinogobius and clearwater stream species.

But, theres also the fact that sadly, theres not much exportation of those fishes. 


Not so sad for the fishes themselves, perhaps. But I'm a selfish sod so I still say its sad.


----------



## aquariumlover10 (Oct 15, 2014)

Haha, yup, I will post pics when I get some 
The swamp darters are also come from slow moving... swmpa 
If you have a lfs that sells ghost shrimp ask them, they live in the same places together and alot of the time swamp drters and bluefin killisnget in the bag with ghosties.


----------



## AteItOffTheFloor (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm pretty sure ghost shrimp are harvested locally, so no chance of that happening. 

Swamp darters look so cool. Nothing on rainbow darters tho


----------



## aquariumlover10 (Oct 15, 2014)

Oh ok.
Yup, I think the swamp.darter look more... native, I guess, and they are slow movers so no high water flow needed


----------

